# Datei downloaden mit Java (.zip)



## Developer_X (16. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich habe hier mal einen kleinen Code Ausschnitt
aus einem Programm von mir. Ich kann dateien wie bilder oder txt dateien leicht downloaden.

Aber wenn ich einen zip downloade, klappts nicht, wenn ich ihn zu öffnen versuche ist er erstens nicht vollständig und zweitens nicht öffbar weil die datei nach meinem Windows Explorer nicht korrekt.

Kann mir einer sagen wie man zips downloaden kann mit java, oder was ich bei mir, bei meinem programm ändern soll?

M.f.G. Developer_X


```
public void downloadFile(String url_str, String s) throws IllegalStateException, MalformedURLException,ProtocolException, IOException 
	{
	//	Work with Text
		StringTokenizer st= new StringTokenizer(url_str,"/");
		String toAddString = st.nextToken();
		while(st.hasMoreTokens())
			toAddString = st.nextToken();
		
		FileOutputStream fos = new FileOutputStream(s+"/"+toAddString);
		
		URL url = new URL(url_str.replace(" ", "%20"));
		
		HttpURLConnection _conn = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();
		_conn.setRequestMethod("GET");
		_conn.connect();

		HttpURLConnection conn = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();
		conn.setRequestMethod("GET");
		conn.connect();
		
		int responseCode = conn.getResponseCode();

		if (responseCode == HttpURLConnection.HTTP_OK)
		{
			byte tmp_buffer[] = new byte[4096];
			
			InputStream is = conn.getInputStream();
			int n;

			while ((n = is.read(tmp_buffer)) > 0)
			{
				prozessWindow.repaint();
				prozess++;
				fos.write(tmp_buffer, 0, n);
				fos.flush();
			}
			fos.close();
		} 
		else 
		{
			throw new IllegalStateException("HTTP response: " + responseCode);
		}
	}
```


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch mal einen DownloadManager geschrieben. Der Besteht aber aus mehreren Dateien mit:

DownloadEntry.java
DownloadEvent.java
DownloadListener.java
DownloadManager.java
DownloadStatusEvent.java

Seine Funktionalitäten:

Erkennt Namen der Datei, man kann sie aber auch umbennen (hängt von der Pfadangabe ab)
einen abgebrochenen Download fortsetzten (kann man auch deaktivieren)
erkennt mimeTypen und Größe der Datei
er kann mehrere Downloads nacheinander abfertigen
Downloads werden als DownloadEntry angelegt und speichern u.a. Quelle und Speicherort
Kennt folgende Events: status(aktueller status, refreshzeit vom User einstellbar), started(Wenn ein DownloadEntry gestartet wird), nextEntry(nächster Download wird gestartet), complete(wenn alle downloads fertig sind)

BeispielCode:

```
DownloadEntry entry1	= DownloadManager.createEntry(new URL("http://eusoils.jrc.ec.europa.eu/esdb_archive/EuDASM/images/maps/download/bul1_2a.jpg"), new File("C:\\#download"));						
DownloadEntry entry2	= DownloadManager.createEntry(new URL("http://www.java-forum.org/images/misc/java_forum_org.gif"), new File("C:\\#download"));
DownloadEntry entry3	= entry1.clone();
entry3.setDestination(new File("C:\\#download\\google.gif"));
			
DownloadManager manager	= new DownloadManager( entry1, entry2, entry3 );
			
manager.setSafeFile( false );
manager.addDownloadListener( listener );
manager.setStatusDelay( 1000 );
			
manager.start();
```

Ist zwar nicht komplett durchgetestet, aber wenn du willst, stelle ich ihn dir zur verfügung.

MFG

Tomate_Salat

*Anmerkung* zu deinem Problem: denke es liegt am [c](n = is.read(tmp_buffer)) > 0[/c], da glaube manchmal n 0 sein kann und er mitten drin abbricht. In meinem DownloadManager benutze ich soetwas ähnliches:
[java=259]
while( ( read = in.read()) != -1 )
{
	baos.write( read );
	if( safeFile ) saos.write( read );
}
[/code]


----------



## zwergmulch (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Developer_X, guck doch mal in der Insel
unter Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 14.10 Datenkompression .

Edit: Ups! Da war einer schneller.


----------



## Noctarius (16. Mai 2010)

zwergmulch hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Developer_X, guck doch mal in der Insel
> unter Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 14.10 Datenkompression .
> 
> Edit: Ups! Da war einer schneller.



Die hat er doch angeblich schon mind. 10x gelesen


----------



## Developer_X (16. Mai 2010)

```
while( ( read = in.read()) != -1 )
{
    baos.write( read );
    if( safeFile ) saos.write( read );
}
```

aber InputStream hat nicht die Methode read() ohne parameter..???
Wie soll ich das ändern?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Mai 2010)

InputStream

sich vllt einfachmal die DoKu anschauen :rtfm:
InputStream hat die methode [c]read()[/c]

Ansonsten würde mein DownloadManager ja nicht funktionieren ;-), was er aber in kleinen TestFällen immer getan hat


----------



## kay73 (16. Mai 2010)

Das Problem muss nicht am Code liegen. Die Tatsache, dass der gewünschte Inhalt auf Deiner Platte landet, wenn Du im Browser auf einen Link klickst, muss nicht bedeuten, dass auch unmittelbar eine Response 200 mit "Content-type: application/zip" ankommt. Es könnte z. B. auch ein Redirect sein mit <META refresh> oder ein obskures JavaScript, dass dem Browser eine neue "window.location"  unterjubelt, ohne dass Du das merkst. 

Ich würde mit wireshark erst mal den HTTP-Traffic mitschneiden.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Mai 2010)

kay73 hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem muss nicht am Code liegen.



liegts aber auch:


			
				Doku hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Returns:
> the next byte of data, or -1 if the end of the stream is reached.



0 ist somit durchaus noch gültig

[OT]SchnapszahlBeitrag:777ter [/OT]


----------



## Developer_X (16. Mai 2010)

ja aber soll ich das jetzt so machen?

```
while ((n = is.read()) != -1)
			{
				prozessWindow.repaint();
				prozess++;
				fos.write(tmp_buffer, 0, n);
				fos.flush();
			}
			fos.close();
```


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Mai 2010)

sieht zumindest mal richtiger aus als vorher. Aber einfach mal testen ;-)


----------



## Developer_X (17. Mai 2010)

funktioniert aber nicht


----------



## ARadauer (17. Mai 2010)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> funktioniert aber nicht



schon mal mit einer kleinen Datei probiert und nachgesehen wo die Unterschiede sind?
Kommt kompletter Müll raus oder wird einfach was abgeschnitten?

wie lautet die url?


----------



## Developer_X (17. Mai 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/attachmen...3847487-sbs-simple-browser-system-browser.zip

Die datei kann dann nicht geöffnet werden.:noe:


----------



## cr33p (17. Mai 2010)

Kanns vielleicht sein dass man angemeldet sein muss um was runterladen zu können?

EDIT: Ach, vergiss es. zip-Dateien kann man anscheinend auch ohne Anmeldung runterladen, bei Bildern muss man angemeldet sein.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (17. Mai 2010)

Mein Manager bekommt das aber auch nicht geladen und als MimeType erhält er:
[c]text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1[/c] 
und eine Größe von -1 :-/

und öffne ich die Datei(zip) im Editor bekomme ich ne HTML :lol: => Kopierschutz?!
Bennen ich die datei um in eine html sehe ich das Forum mit der Mitteilugn: Sie müssen angemeldet sein xD, also doch anmeldeschutz 

Versuche es mal mit der zip-URL:
http://www.h2database.com/h2-2010-05-08.zip

Mein Manager ist im Stande diese korrekt herunterzuladen


----------



## Guest2 (17. Mai 2010)

Moin,



Developer_X hat gesagt.:


> ja aber soll ich das jetzt so machen?
> 
> ```
> while ((n = is.read()) != -1)
> ...




In tmp_buffer wird nie was geschrieben…


Wie wäre es einfach hiermit:


```
public class Blub {

    public static void saug(final URL url, final File file) throws IOException {

        final BufferedInputStream in = new BufferedInputStream(url.openStream());
        final BufferedOutputStream out = new BufferedOutputStream(new FileOutputStream(file));

        final byte[] buffer = new byte[4096];

        int n = 0;
        while ((n = in.read(buffer)) != -1)
            out.write(buffer, 0, n);

        in.close();
        out.close();

    }


    public static void main(final String[] args) throws IOException {

        final URL url = new URL("http://www.h2database.com/h2-2010-05-08.zip");
        final File file = new File("out.zip");

        saug(url, file);

    }

}
```

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Tomate_Salat (17. Mai 2010)

oh ja, sry das mit tmp_buffer hatte ich garnicht beachtet :-/. Bin davon ausgegangen du hättest die Doku richtig gelesen und das ganze ByteWeise ausgelesen


----------



## Noctarius (17. Mai 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> Bin davon ausgegangen du hättest die Doku richtig gelesen und das ganze ByteWeise ausgelesen



ymmd


----------



## Joew0815 (17. Mai 2010)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> oh ja, sry das mit tmp_buffer hatte ich garnicht beachtet :-/. Bin davon ausgegangen du hättest die Doku richtig gelesen und das ganze ByteWeise ausgelesen



Davon abgesehen, dass byteweises Auslesen natürlich großer Schwachsinn wär. Der Ausgangscode war, bis auf die Schleifenbedingung, ja immerhin korrekt.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (17. Mai 2010)

Joew0815 hat gesagt.:


> Davon abgesehen, dass byteweises Auslesen natürlich großer Schwachsinn wär. Der Ausgangscode war, bis auf die Schleifenbedingung, ja immerhin korrekt.



und genau um die ginge es mir ja letztendlich, das mit dem byteweisen auslesen habe ich in meinem Manager mitlerweile auch abgeändert (und schau mir das bei der gelegenheit auch mal ein bisschen näher gerade an).

Deswegen habe ich auch nur auf die Schleife geachtet und hätte er die Doku richtig gelesen, ginge es auch mit dem Byteweisen auslesen


----------

